# Free Standing Tire Swing



## Playground Mech (Jun 6, 2019)

I was wondering if someone might be able to make sure that I am on the right track.

Attached is a picture of a free standing tire swing and I am planning on adding stifferns at the bottom to stop the twisting.I am thinking that I will use  2 - 4" Square Tubing x 12" and 3/8" carbon plate with 3/4 Hilti Anchors and Expoy.

Would that be enough support to help keep it from twisting? These stiffners will be at the top of the concrete. I will place the swing 3 or 4 feet in the ground with a 3.5'x3.5'x3.5' hole full of concrete.

I hope this is enough information to help get pointed in the right directions.

thanks,

View attachment 2019-06-06 11-06.pdf


----------

